

Location of 16k recent U.S. Mechanical Turk Workers - timf
http://techlist.com/mturk/mturk-worker-map.htm

======
mmaunder
Anything you plot in the USA that has a strong correlation with numbers of
people ends up looking like the distribution on your map.

<http://www.mapofusa.net/us-population-density-map.htm>

------
trotsky
Our budget problems must be more serious than I thought. Someone at the white
house is doing HITS.

~~~
jessedhillon
Hah! Worker 17494 is just a few meters east of the national Christmas tree!
Maybe it was a WH staffer on his/her lunch break?

------
Kadin
Interesting. I wonder if it correlates strongly to (non-satellite) broadband
uptake?

There seems to be a pretty clear dividing line at the Mississippi, beyond what
I would have guessed would have existed simply due to population density.

------
pitdesi
Where did the information come from?

